
Syria's War Is Fueling Three More Conflicts - too-blog
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2018/02/syria-conflict/553154/?single_page=true
======
at-fates-hands
I used to be a pretty gungho about us being in the middle east and trying to
keep the peace over there. After watching several frontline documentaries
about the Iraq, Syrian and Afghan wars, I've done a full 180 and feel there's
no good reason to be there anymore (if there ever was a "good" one).

This article just confirms what I've long suspected - it's very difficult and
nearly impossible to tell who the good guys are and who are the bad guys. The
idea of who we should be defending and protecting is so cloudy now, I just
think we're better off just not being in the region at all.

The idea of several ongoing proxy wars between the Russians and the US isn't
making me feel any better either. When you start to mix modern warfare with
geopolitical agenda's, it never going to end well for the populations that
have to endure it.

